# print avec ipad 2



## moi972 (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ipad 2 en IOS 5.0
j'ai vu que pour imprimer depuis l'ipad il faut une imprimante compatible airprint.
mais cela fonctionne-t-il sur une autre imprimante si l'on a installé sur un autre mac "airprint activator" ou tout autre logiciel qui ferait de meme ?
merci d'avance


----------



## CBi (12 Mars 2012)

C'est justement ce à quoi sert print activator, non ?


----------

